# Moving to Gibraltar but living in Spain, info about the salary and cost of life



## merkaat (May 18, 2015)

Hi all,
I have been offered a job in Gibraltar, the salary is about 35k a year. I had a look on some websites but could not figure out how much this would be netto in euros for month.

I see living in Spain is cheaper than Gib, so I opted for living near the border, only now I would like to understand how much I will earn netto at month and if I can live good with this salary, I am not totally aware of the cost of life in this zone I only see GIb is small and very expensive.
any help is be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Tim.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

You can live quite comfortably on that income,I could easily.It all depends on how you live your life. Most Spaniards can only dream about that sort of salary


----------



## merkaat (May 18, 2015)

amespana said:


> You can live quite comfortably on that income,I could easily.It all depends on how you live your life. Most Spaniards can only dream about that sort of salary


Thanks, in fact I come from London and there 35k isn't really that much (it depends on where you live). I figured out it would be good salary and i see is quite cheap live there, but I am trying to understand what will be my monthly earnings, mostly because this will influence my decision on the house. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Money*



merkaat said:


> Thanks, in fact I come from London and there 35k isn't really that much (it depends on where you live). I figured out it would be good salary and i see is quite cheap live there, but I am trying to understand what will be my monthly earnings, mostly because this will influence my decision on the house.
> 
> Thanks again!


Can't you ask the HR in the company?


----------



## Purplestar (Dec 11, 2015)

I was just wondering whether you took the job and how you are getting on with the cost of living as i have recently accepted a job in Gib and will be moving into Spain (somewhere!) early next year.


----------



## noir79 (Dec 17, 2015)

*net salary*

Hi merkaat,

you can calculate your net using the tax calculator from the gibraltarian governative site (this forum doesn't allow me to attach links :-( (gibraltar.gov.gi/new/downloads-ito)

remember: if you live in Spain you are eligible to pay taxes also in Spain.
As Spanish taxes are higher than Gibraltarians, the Spanish Government demands you to pay the difference.


----------

